# Lithium Grease and O-rings



## Gerhard (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am wondering if it is OK to grease o-rings and other rubber components of flashlights with lithium grease.

I always hear silicon grease is good, but I don't have any here. Is it worth buying silicone lubricants, or does a bit of white lithium grease work, too (or will it dissolve the o-rings)?

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Spalding (Oct 20, 2007)

Gerhard,

Here's some ideas drawn from some years of experience. For all my lights I use Super Lube. It's a silicone grease with teflon in it. The grease is slick and harmless to o-rings and the teflon matters where there's metal to metal contact (the threads of our lights). This grease is the type recommended by Surefire in that it's non-migrating and won't flow where it's not wanted due to heat within our lights and make a mess of things.

Super lube is sold in little tubes, tubs, and spray cans. I use the tubs and tubes for my lights and apply it using makeup applicators. Q-Tips will work but they leave behind fibers that we don't want in threads. Makeup applicators are made of foam and won't tear apart as easily.

The Super Lube in the spray can is mixed with a solvent so it sprays easily and flows into stuff but I don't suggest it for lights since the solvent base might harm rubber or some plastic parts. Stick with the tubes and tubs.

I'm not sure if lithium grease itself would be good for plastic and rubber parts since I haven't tested it on those things. I use it for my garage door and occasional outdoor applications where water is present as it doesn't wash away easily nor is it affected by temperature extremes. It's not the slick stuff that silicone grease is and I've noticed it seems to dry out after a while and requires re-application.

One more thing, I got a little container of Plumber's grease. It appears to be regular silicone grease and works nicely in lights. Compared to Super Lube it's not quite as slick. I will keep it around for water faucet service.

Eddie


----------



## Old Farmer (Oct 20, 2007)

Where do you get it?


----------



## nyyankeefen (Oct 20, 2007)

I use plumers silicone grease...and its petroleum free...in the pluming isle at Lowes.


----------



## saildude (Oct 20, 2007)

I get 3 oz. tubes of Super Lube - Synthetic Grease w/ Teflon at a Marine Supply Store - I would expect to see it hidden in most Hardware stores or in the Tool or Automotive sections of other stores.

mb


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 20, 2007)

The last thing we needed was another thread about greases and lubricants. 

Doing a search on the word "grease" or "lubricant" should bring up a hundred or so old threads on this subject.


----------

